# Has Anyone tried Trainerroad.com?



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Like many, I get incredibly bored riding my trainer and will find things to do to avoid riding it (which makes my married life much happier in the winter). It almost seems like this site creates a virtual Computrainer and (to be honest) it almost seems almost too good to be true. 

Has anyone out there actually used it? Any feedback?

Thank you.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been using trainerroad for 6 weeks now.They had a free beta test period last year as they worked the bugs out. I used it for free during that time before i signed up for the paid version. Its been great and probably the only thing that gets and keeps me on the trainer for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

+1 It makes riding the trainer almost tolerable. Trying to keep your power level "above the line" for the workout you're doing is amazingly motivating, and the integration of the Sufferfest videos is fun too. The developers are very responsive and are constantly improving and fixing it. Great product.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

We try hard! If you have any questions I'm here to answer them.

-Nate
TrainerRoad co-founder


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks fantastic! I had not heard of TrainerRoad before. This makes me all the more want to get the speed/cadence sensor to put my Edge 500 on my trainer bike.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't get in on the beta but just signed up last week. I purchased the ANT stick from Amazon and it installed with no problems. Even plugged into one of the usb ports on the back of my monitor and hidden from view the sensor picks up everything without a problem. 80%+ signal at all times. Granted... my bike is less than 10 feet away from my computer.

I use my Garmin sensor for my Edge 705 and my powertap. I actually picked up a second cheap monitor just for TrainerRoad.. the 24in monitor wasn't bad, but cramped with the data and video. Add the second monitor in and it really makes it a nice experience.









I've used it for a few workouts now.. At first using the virtual power with my Kurt Kinetic Rock and Roll. Then with my Powertap when I got it back from repair. 

First I'd like to say the virtual power and real power matched decently. The curve is the same but the virtual power was higher than reality. It was consistent so it works for training purposes.

TrainerRoad has a ton of built in workouts.. Plenty to choose from plus freeride options and Sufferfest integration. I've tried all of it and have to say it's nice seeing whats coming, what you've done, and having all the data up front. The whole carrot on a stick helps with motivation too. I record everything with my Edge and upload to WKO+ when finished. I don't see any differences in the data recorded which is nice. 

Yesterday I completed a 20min threshold test.. During the test I could see how I was doing at all times. I saw that I was starting too hard and needed to correct my effort. This helped me settle into a rhythm and finish stronger than I otherwise would have.

Overall I really like the whole setup. They're regularly updating the software and adding new features. They're working on allowing custom workouts too. The workout screen can be a little sensitive at times and I've randomly started workouts in the middle on accident but this is all easily fixed by closing the workout and reopening it. 

The automatic upload to their web site might turn some people off but I don't mind it. Kinda cool that I can send someone a link to my profile and they can see what I've done. Hell.. I can see this used as a group or with friends. Compete on the same workout and see who does better. On this note as I've seen commented by others, since I know my workout will be uploaded it adds a little extra motivation since others will see if I wuss out or fail to complete a workout. 

For $10 a month why not give it a shot? Indoor training isn't as fun as being outside but this is a step in the right direction for making it more entertaining.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been thinking about trying this out as well. Looks like a good option. I'll give it a shot when I get back from vacation. 

A little more info here if interested...

DC Rainmaker: An inside look at TrainerRoad, a way to make your regular trainer like a mock-CompuTrainer


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the usb ant + stick on the way from Amazon. Looking forward to giving this a shot. Some club-mates say its in a pretty good state all ready for being such new software. 

I'd say take their tour on the web-site. Considering all it does for 10 dollars a month, its the best thing out there now.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

My Ant+ stick should be home when I get there - I'm looking forward to trying it out tonight. 

I HATE my trainer, but enjoy spin class. I HATE a treadmill, but I'm fine with running outside in almost any temp, any weather (and I don't even really like running). Bottom line - I need some kind of 'competition' and/or feedback that I'm convinced Trainerroad wil provide - so I'm hopeful. I've been reluctant to try rollers because I'm not sure I'll have the motivation to use them - but if trainerroad works out... (My riding buddies are in trouble!)


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

alexp247365 said:


> I have the usb ant + stick on the way from Amazon. Looking forward to giving this a shot. Some club-mates say its in a pretty good state all ready for being such new software.
> 
> I'd say take their tour on the web-site. Considering all it does for 10 dollars a month, its the best thing out there now.


Me too. I was going to sign up at a local gym and pound a stationary bike, but this looks like a better option for several reasons


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

NatePearson said:


> We try hard! If you have any questions I'm here to answer them.
> 
> -Nate
> TrainerRoad co-founder


Questions
1. Is this a web based service since your video has pictures from chrome?
2. Can the software be run from a PS3? Since my TV is my largest screen and would be my primary screen. Otherwise Id have to use my laptop to run this. 
3. Any word on compatibly with other sites (Garmin connect, map my ride)?
4. Any setting for pure rollers?
5. Any options for polar hrms?


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been using it since the beta as well. I can no longer cheat myself on workouts (ok, at least now I know when I'm cheating) and am learning to dig deeper as TrainerRoad is giving me numbers and keeping me honest. I don't have a powertap. 

To answer your questions Littleshoe,

1) program runs on your computer, but requires web access to function (is how it gets workouts)
2) computer must run on a computer. Can you connect your laptop to your tv? The other option is to run 2 screens -- movie on the tv, trainerroad on the laptop. I did this for quite a while until the TR forums told me how to resize my sufferfest vids so my computer could run both. 
3) know they are working on this. Nate will have to answer this one.
4) I just asked this. They have some for the Kreitler rollers, all 3 sizes.
5) Not sure how a polar HRM can work, as Polar is proprietary. 

One thing that has not been mentioned: They have a 30 day trial period. Don't like it, cancel. No cost.

Other thing: You can suspend your account w/o losing your set of workouts. nice if you are not using this during the season.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I've gotta throw my hat in here. I love trainerroad. I'm newer to road biking and can't bring myself to ride outside when it's freezing cold out, maybe next year. Anyway this program is great. I've gotten more fit and stronger. I also like their workout plans. I completed what they call early base and upon completion of that plan my FTP increased 16%. I was pretty pleased. The only thing I wish was that there was more interaction between members as they seem to want a social aspect built in and it might be nice to get encouragement/ give encouragement.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm really impressed. It totally takes the guesswork out. Keep the line green, and it does the job for you. If you have a fluid trainer, why do you need a CT?

I will say this--that the sufferfests are ridiculously hard. Hell Hath no Fury will have you begging for mercy. In fact, I lowered my FTP roughly 10 percent so I could finish the workout in the target ranges and it is now properly paced. The beauty of is that I get that 10 percent back outside


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

+1 on the effort level for the Sufferfests. I dialed Angels down a few % on Monday and still had trouble with the last 8 minute interval. They will make you hurt for sure.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

hrumpole said:


> If you have a fluid trainer, why do you need a CT?



When I told my friend about this my first comment was "This is a poor mans Computrainer


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got trainerroad over the weekend, and today I tried doing the "TrainerPowerCurveMeasurement" workout. My problem is this: I have a blackburn Mag 3, set in the "2" position, and as I tried this, I got to like the 5th peak, which was 300 watts, and that was as fast as I could conceivably pedal with my bike on its top gear. My cadence was over 140. I had to quit the workout there, because there was simply no hope of reaching the higher peaks that were to follow (god knows what my cadence would have to be to hit 500). Now, I can always set the trainer on the 3rd setting, but am I going to have a problem going forward? It seems I can't possibly gear up enough for high power training. 

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> I just got trainerroad over the weekend, and today I tried doing the "TrainerPowerCurveMeasurement" workout. My problem is this: I have a blackburn Mag 3, set in the "2" position, and as I tried this, I got to like the 5th peak, which was 300 watts, and that was as fast as I could conceivably pedal with my bike on its top gear. My cadence was over 140. I had to quit the workout there, because there was simply no hope of reaching the higher peaks that were to follow (god knows what my cadence would have to be to hit 500). Now, I can always set the trainer on the 3rd setting, but am I going to have a problem going forward? It seems I can't possibly gear up enough for high power training.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure they've calculated the power curve for that trainer. Did you set the FTP to 100 and also have a powertap? If they already have that power curve you'd be good to try the 20 minute test or 8 minute test as a way of determining what your FTP is. Hope that helps.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

jeffmuldoon said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure they've calculated the power curve for that trainer. Did you set the FTP to 100 and also have a powertap? If they already have that power curve you'd be good to try the 20 minute test or 8 minute test as a way of determining what your FTP is. Hope that helps.


Yeah they have that trainer, and no I don't have a powertap. I guess my problem is that it seems to me I can't do any of the workouts in the 2 setting on my trainer, and maybe not even the 3 (I'll try that tomorrow). Completing that workout on 2 would require super-human cadence with my bike setup.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> Yeah they have that trainer, and no I don't have a powertap. I guess my problem is that it seems to me I can't do any of the workouts in the 2 setting on my trainer, and maybe not even the 3 (I'll try that tomorrow). Completing that workout on 2 would require super-human cadence with my bike setup.


I'd try it on 3 and see how it is. I have a Kurt kinetic road machine so I dont have that issue. You could also try asking on their support part of their site or their twitter or Facebook. They seem to be very responsive to peoples questions.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Can't you shift to a harder gear on your bike? So your cadence drops.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

nightfend said:


> Can't you shift to a harder gear on your bike? So your cadence drops.


No; I'm on a mountain bike (I plan on purchasing a road bike in a couple of months), and I'm spinning the top gear at like 150rpm to get 300W. I'll try the third setting on my trainer today, but it kinda sucks that I'm already resorting to maxing out the limits of my trainer setup right at the beginning of training. I wanted to start on 2 and work to 3, but evidently that won't work.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, well, I tried on my trainer's 3rd level last night. It went somewhat better, in that it was possible for me to get to a higher power level before hitting my top speed, but I was still not able to get anywhere near 500W. In fact, I couldn't quite get to 380W. It's unclear to me whether one is supposed to be able to complete this training sequence. I also noticed that there is text instruction which I didn't pick up the first time due to my playing a video not on fullscreen mode. The text mentions mph levels that correspond to the power levels. The mph levels seem to be way low compared to the effort I put out (for example, the 25 mph level had me pedaling at very near my full physical capability, whereas I can crank out 25 mph on my bike without too much trouble). Not sure what this means.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> Ok, well, I tried on my trainer's 3rd level last night. It went somewhat better, in that it was possible for me to get to a higher power level before hitting my top speed, but I was still not able to get anywhere near 500W. In fact, I couldn't quite get to 380W. It's unclear to me whether one is supposed to be able to complete this training sequence. I also noticed that there is text instruction which I didn't pick up the first time due to my playing a video not on fullscreen mode. The text mentions mph levels that correspond to the power levels. The mph levels seem to be way low compared to the effort I put out (for example, the 25 mph level had me pedaling at very near my full physical capability, whereas I can crank out 25 mph on my bike without too much trouble). Not sure what this means.


What workout are you doing? Ive been running TrainerRoad for months and haven't seen any workouts that want me to do 500 watts. Try the 8 minute test or any other workout as it seems like you are still doing that calibration workout which is not a real workout.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

jeffmuldoon said:


> What workout are you doing? Ive been running TrainerRoad for months and haven't seen any workouts that want me to do 500 watts. Try the 8 minute test or any other workout as it seems like you are still doing that calibration workout which is not a real workout.


Yeah, it is a calibration workout: "TrainerPowerCurveMeasurement". It was my impression that I should run that one to get.. uh.. my trainer's power curve? I guess that's what it's for, but it's not real clear, possibly because I haven't been able to finish it. Maybe I should just ignore it an move on to regular workouts. 

Edit: I just discovered this is saved and available online. Here's last night's results.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

So I see you've discovered that they have your trainer listed. That means they have a power curve calculated for it. Also if you don't have a powertap you shouldn't be doing that work out. Have you read the description for that workout? It explicitly tells you to only do it if you have a power meter and are trying to set a power curve for their trainer. No powertap then don't do that workout period. Do any other workout on their just not that one. I'm sorry if I'm being a little gruff but that workout is straight out not for you. http://www.trainerroad.com/cycling/workouts/8-minute-test. Try that workout instead. It will not be easy but you should be able to hit the power numbers it wants. The point in that workout is to see how strong you are. Read the directions, follow the onscreen instructions and please don't do that "TrainerPowerCurveMeasurement" again.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> Ok, well, I tried on my trainer's 3rd level last night. It went somewhat better, in that it was possible for me to get to a higher power level before hitting my top speed, but I was still not able to get anywhere near 500W. In fact, I couldn't quite get to 380W. It's unclear to me whether one is supposed to be able to complete this training sequence. I also noticed that there is text instruction which I didn't pick up the first time due to my playing a video not on fullscreen mode. The text mentions mph levels that correspond to the power levels. The mph levels seem to be way low compared to the effort I put out (for example, the 25 mph level had me pedaling at very near my full physical capability, whereas I can crank out 25 mph on my bike without too much trouble). Not sure what this means.


As to your speed being off - check the devices tab on the client.. Under your speed/cadence sensor config, it will show your wheel speed (in mph) - does that agree with your computer? If not the wheel size is probably off. (At the very bottom of the same config tab - keep scrolling.) For whatever reason, my Garmin Edge 305 has a computed (based on GPS) wheel size of 1091 or so - default was 2098. Once I adjusted TR down to 1091, the speed matched between my 305 and TR. I don't get it, haven't tried to make sense out of it, and frankly, don't care why. I know the 305 agrees with everybody I've ever ridden with and compared speed/distance with. In fact, when I first mounted it, I still had a flight deck installed and they agreed as well. 

Ditto the power number. I'm not sure I have the right trainer configured. The numbers look disappointingly low. But again - who cares? If, thru regular training I can see improvements in my FTP, then I'm getting stronger and faster. And bottom line - that's all I want... If you wanna hang out in the coffee shop and brag about your 500 watt FTP, then drop some coin on a real power-meter.

I've only been using TR a week, but already the benefits are clear and obvious to me. And it's $10 a month...


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

ClancyO said:


> As to your speed being off - check the devices tab on the client.. Under your speed/cadence sensor config, it will show your wheel speed (in mph) - does that agree with your computer?


Yeah; I set it the same way I set my 500. 3003mm in my case. I guess the workout I was running just works with a powermeter. My mistake.



> Ditto the power number. I'm not sure I have the right trainer configured. The numbers look disappointingly low. But again - who cares? If, thru regular training I can see improvements in my FTP, then I'm getting stronger and faster. And bottom line - that's all I want... If you wanna hang out in the coffee shop and brag about your 500 watt FTP, then drop some coin on a real power-meter.
> 
> I've only been using TR a week, but already the benefits are clear and obvious to me. And it's $10 a month...


This I'll have to see about when running another workout. But I totally agree; I don't care whether the wattage is accurate necessarily, just that it is precise enough to enable me to increase my power output and ride stronger. I'm not sure I'm ready to do the "8 minute test" jeff mentioned; I'm trying to ease both my ass and my knees into this after being off for several months (last season ended prematurely due to acute knee pain), and an hour is a bit longer than I'm looking to ride just yet.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't feel 'prepared' for the 8 minute test either (my third 'ride' - and the first one returned no power at all, so really only my second) - but I did it anyway to establish a baseline.

It's kinda' like intentionally NOT getting on the scale at the start of a diet - By the time you eventually do, you've already lost weight (hopefully) but then you don't know 'how far you've come'..

Do the 8 minute test anyway - it will establish a baseline for the rest of the workouts. And besides, it's only 21 minutes of REAL effort - and the first 5 of that is just warm-up/clearing.. Good luck!


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

You can just start with the default FTP setting of 200 and work up or down from there if it seems too hard or easy. You'll know quickly if it is set too high. As you note, the relative part is what really matters rather than the absolute power reading, although it is fun to see that too.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> Yeah, it is a calibration workout: "TrainerPowerCurveMeasurement". It was my impression that I should run that one to get.. uh.. my trainer's power curve? I guess that's what it's for, but it's not real clear, possibly because I haven't been able to finish it. Maybe I should just ignore it an move on to regular workouts.


Sorry for the late reply on this.

Yah, that's not a workout. That's just something for us to point people to with Trainers we don't have who also have power meters. It helps us generate power curves for those trainers.

It shouldn't be used as a workout though. Sorry about the confusion. I just updated the description of the workout to be more clear.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

NatePearson said:


> We try hard! If you have any questions I'm here to answer them.
> 
> -Nate
> TrainerRoad co-founder


Nate, 
Any chance of settings for the Minoura Action Roller Advance? if so you've got another customer.
Chris


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

After using this for some time, I really like it. I'm getting in cardiovascular shape at the moment by running the "homers nose" workout. I'll say this: when you set the software up, it asks you for a FTP, which it says to set at 200 if you don't know what to set it at. IMO, 200 assumes you're quite an ass-kicker. If you're not in good shape, set it much lower. Of course, running the tests will establish an FTP for you, so run that ASAP.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

Ripton said:


> Nate,
> Any chance of settings for the Minoura Action Roller Advance? if so you've got another customer.
> Chris


Yah, we just need a couple rides with a power meter on those rollers. We have a workout called "power curve measurement" that you can do to help generate the curve.

If you have access to one, you could sign up and do that ride for us and let us know. We'll then figure out the curve and add it. 

-Nate


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> After using this for some time, I really like it. I'm getting in cardiovascular shape at the moment by running the "homers nose" workout. I'll say this: when you set the software up, it asks you for a FTP, which it says to set at 200 if you don't know what to set it at. IMO, 200 assumes you're quite an ass-kicker. If you're not in good shape, set it much lower. Of course, running the tests will establish an FTP for you, so run that ASAP.


Yah, everyone should do a test first. It's really hard for us to estimate FTP of someone by age and sex. 

We kinda struggled with what the default is. We should probably guide new people to a test a little easier than we do now. We kind of just throw all the workouts at you right now. It would be nice to explain why we do a test and what it does.

Actually, that's a really good idea! Thanks for the feed back man .


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

NatePearson said:


> Yah, we just need a couple rides with a power meter on those rollers. We have a workout called "power curve measurement" that you can do to help generate the curve.
> 
> If you have access to one, you could sign up and do that ride for us and let us know. We'll then figure out the curve and add it.
> 
> -Nate


I'll look into whether anyone in my club has one I could borrow for a few days.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Nate, here's a suggestion: add some sort of calories-burned functionality to this program.  I'm strictly controlling my caloric intake, and it's therefore essential for me to have some idea how many calories I'm burning so I know how much to eat. You could use average heart rate, age, and weight to make an estimate, and it would save users the trouble of looking it up every time.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

MattintheCrown said:


> Hey Nate, here's a suggestion: add some sort of calories-burned functionality to this program. I'm strictly controlling my caloric intake, and it's therefore essential for me to have some idea how many calories I'm burning so I know how much to eat. You could use average heart rate, age, and weight to make an estimate, and it would save users the trouble of looking it up every time.


Estimating calories would be harder than looking at Kilojoules.. 1kj pretty much equals 1 calorie. 

So if you look at a workout where you burned 1200kj you can say you burned 1200 calories. The total KJ used is already provided at the end of the workout too.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

zoso is exactly right.

Here's the math:

1 calorie = 4.184 kJ

Cyclists are between 23-25% efficient (can vary a bit).

For every kJ your power meter picks up, you burn about 1 calorie if you are 24% efficient.

Even though it takes 4 kj to burn a calorie, you're only picking up about 24% of those kJ that you are actually using while riding. The rest is lost in metabolic stuff and heat expenditure.

And that's why 1 kJ is about equal to 1 calorie.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

NatePearson said:


> zoso is exactly right.
> 
> Here's the math:
> 
> ...


Hmm. I had been attempting to figure my calories via a watt-hour to calorie conversion. For example, I had registered 77W over 60 minutes doing Homers Nose. 77W = 66 calories, and a human is supposedly ~25% efficient. So I figure 264kcal, give or take (same workout had 277Kj). 

But then, I figured calories burned via heart rate. I averaged 148bpm over that hour, and heartrate-based calorie calculators tell me I'm burning ~850kcal. 

So what's right? I know that efficiency depends on optimal cadence, so it doesn't surprise me that I'd be well under the cited 24% efficiency doing a workout like Homers Nose (where the whole point is spinning low power, high cadence), but even so, 264 and 850 is a monstrous gap. It seems to me that heartrate might be a better gauge of calories burned, but maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

If you're using a power meter I suspect that the kJ will be the more accurate number. 800 calories for homers nose is a TON.

You'll want to add a few kJ if you're using a power tap compared to a quarq or SRM. You lose some more power in the drive train.

Even if you're using VirtualPower I still think it would be closer in most cases than HR based calorie estimates.

Estimating calories from HR is tricky. There's a long thread over on slowtwitch about this, but the consensus in the end (based on studies) was that kJ was more accurate than HR for estimating calories burned.

Efficiency changes a bit as you improve, but it's not a big amount. I want to say pros are closer to the 25% range and age groupers are closer to the 24% range. But, don't quote me on that! That's something that's in the back of my mind but I have no data to back it up!


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

NatePearson said:


> If you're using a power meter I suspect that the kJ will be the more accurate number. 800 calories for homers nose is a TON.
> 
> You'll want to add a few kJ if you're using a power tap compared to a quarq or SRM. You lose some more power in the drive train.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I don't have a power meter (using virtual power), but you're probably right. 800 calories does sound high to me. That's the funny thing with calorie estimators: I've always found it weird if you search online for calories burned biking, how high the estimates tend to be. The estimates they give you for riding 10-12mph sound high for what you'd burn at 18mph, IMO. This stuff seems to be all over the place. Maybe I split the difference somewhat and assume 300kcal.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Knowing the absolute exact number of calories doesn't really matter. 
Consider kilojoules an estimate +/- a few calories. As Nate said it's hard to measure perfectly. Both my Garmin and Polar HRM are much higher in calories burned than in reality.. No way I burned 800 calories in 1 hour riding easy!


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

Yah, that's what I would do if I were you. 300 sounds about right.

What you can do is kinda track your weight and the estimated calories from TrainerRoad. Then if you think 300 is right and that's like 10% more calories, then apply that across the board to all workouts.

That might work.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hate to be a continual bother, but I had an issue I wonder if you could help me with. I've been running workouts that have instructions, and I like to watch movies while I do the workout. The problem is, I'm having issues with the text appearing behind the movie, instead of in the forefront. I've tried clicking on the workout last, clicking on the desktop last, even clicking on the movie last, and none of these seems to consistently result in the text being in the forefront. Any advice on this?


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

No problem. Letting us know about this things just lets us make it better in the future.

Make sure you click on TrainerRoad last. That will do the trick. If you do a controlled test you'll see that this works. I swear!


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

NatePearson said:


> No problem. Letting us know about this things just lets us make it better in the future.
> 
> Make sure you click on TrainerRoad last. That will do the trick. If you do a controlled test you'll see that this works. I swear!


The actual open workout, or the trainerroad box itself?


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

The actual open workout. So if you're in horizontal it would be the window on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

From a confirmed indoor trainer hater. . . just did a 90 minute indoor ride yesterday with Lemond Revolution and Trainerroad. Two, maybe even 3 thumbs up. Didn't realize there would be a running commentary to help get you through the workout. Would have laughed out loud when the screen stated that we are being, "ALL BUSINESS!" this workout.

Rides - TrainerRoad


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

"Three thumbs up"

Isn't that the name of some porno? \

Glad you liked it! We have more cool stuff coming. 

My last day at my day job was Friday so I'll be working on this full time starting Monday. My cohort Reid's last day is next Friday.

I'm excited to have the extra time to really build this thing out.

-Nate


----------



## notquitethere (Aug 26, 2011)

Nate, Congrats on getting out and doing something you love. If more people could do that we would be live in a happier world. 

Got a couple of questions. I just signed up and downloaded the software. 

Do I have to remain connected while using the software?
Where can I find the file for download again? I signed up on one computer, plan to actually use an older laptop that lives by the trainer. It already has all of the sufferfest videos on it, but doesn't maintain good connectivity which relates back to my first question.


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

notquitethere said:


> Nate, Congrats on getting out and doing something you love. If more people could do that we would be live in a happier world.
> 
> Got a couple of questions. I just signed up and downloaded the software.
> 
> ...


You don't have to remain connected to use the software. You just have to connect to the internet once every 30 days to verify license.

You can download the software at Install - TrainerRoad

Thanks for the kind words! Let me know if you have any other questions.

-Nate


----------



## keithofdetroit (Aug 6, 2012)

*We Love TrainerRoad.com -- Nate's building a healthier America*

I’m a 40 year old male trying to build a healthier lifestyle while increasing my skating (ice hockey) stamina. My bro-n-law tip me off to this TrainerRoad software earlier this year, but I didn’t want to spend $500-600 on the Trainer. At the time, I decided to use my elliptical 3-4 days a week (which I did). 
Well after 6 months of him riding 3 times a week & me on my elliptical 3-4 days per week….My bro-n-law lost 25 Ibs @ 15% body fat while I only lost 5-6 Ibs with 26% body fat.

So I decided to pony up & buy the same Kurt Kinetic Rock & Roll with the Garmin ANT+ sensors as him AND of course JOIN TrainerRoad.com. After two weeks I lost 6 Ibs, the workouts are intense for me but seem easier than getting motivated to exercise on my elliptical & just doing the same old song & dance routine. I love comparing my online stats to his first rides, along with our NP ratings (power per ride). My sister has even joined the fight against FAT and I’m pretty sure my wife soon will follow us as well. 

Bottom line, I love this form of working out. It’s convenient, no driving to a gym or trying to arrive at a schd exercise class. TrainerRoad really makes it all come together, because I know there’s NO WAY I would push myself to these intense heights without their help. Keep up the god work Nate! And please, keep the software membership affordable.

Btw, I sustained a pretty bad ACL injury on the ice last year. I thought for sure the 60-90 minute training rides would irritated my knee since it hurts every day. But actually my knee seems to be getting stronger & doesn’t hurt at all after these intense workouts. I wish I would have known this earlier…

- Keith of Detroit


----------



## NatePearson (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! That's so awesome!

If you train for performance weight loss comes naturally. Great to hear this success story .

-Nate


----------



## ZachUA (May 18, 2013)

I know this is an old thread...apologies for replying. I searched first and this is the thread that popped up. Im thinking of signing up for trainerroad and picking up some sufferfest vids. My question is, during the sufferfest videos it tells you to go 8/10 or 9/10 efforts...how do you know what is 8/10? Is it via your power meter (I don't have one) or your HR (I do have that).


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

do a FTP test via TrainerRoad. TR will then calculate virtual power for you (you select what trainer or rollers you are using). For workouts you will then go by the % of your FTP results. VERY slick! 

LOVE TRAINERROAD!!! (in a very sick way).


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Zach, TrainerRoad uses ANT+ (or Bluetooth, I think?) sensors to record HR, and "Virtual Power" from your trainer. You will need a speed/cadence sensor to utilize this feature. Once you do a base line test, ex. 8 min test workout, simply setting the air pressure and trainer tension the same everytime gives you a pretty good estimate of power. TR then adjusts your target power to the same scale as in the videos. 

Awesome program and keeps getting even better with all the improvements the TR guys release.


----------



## ZachUA (May 18, 2013)

Hey thanks guys! That sounds really cool. You're getting me excited about training indoors lol. My trainer is a few years old Trek magnetic version. Any idea if it's one of the supported trainers? 

I also wondered if I could put the sufferfest files on multiple computers. Some nights my wife takes over our new computer and I may have to transfer over to an ipad or my old clunky laptop. I'd hate to have the file only on one computer and not be able to watch it for some reason.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Zach, For a full list of compatible trainers, check here... Equipment Checker - TrainerRoad.com.

I didn't see any Trek trainers listed, but chances are the Trek trainer is a re-badged version of another trainer. Worst case, email the TR support and maybe they know a "close enough" trainer to choose. After all, the virtual power numbers aren't 100% accurate, but it doesn't matter too much because you are training for improvements in whatever number your dealing with. 

As for Sufferfest, you download large video files onto your computer. You can copy it easily to another computer, or even load it onto a cloud type drive and access it from your ipad or old pc. I have heard of some older PCs getting bogged down while running both TR and watching SF videos, but I also recall TR improving this in the latest versions. 

The TR blog and website is full of great info. Also their facebook page informs users of the upgrades. 

I don't use my TR all that often because I ride outside all year long (after buying studded tires for winter), but when I do use the trainer, TR makes it an enjoyable work out. Well worth the $$$.


----------

